# DIRECTV2PC Hot Keys



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Just an FYI .. Here are the Hot Keys for DIRECTV2PC



*Hotkey*
|
*Function*

Enter|Select
ESC|Back
Tab|Switch Playlist/Showcases
F8|Mute Sound
F9|Decrease Volume
F10|Increase Volume
F11|Windowed/Full Screen
CTRL-M|Menu
CTRL-P|Pause/Play
CTRL-R|Rewind
CTRL-S|Stop
CTRL-F| Fast Forward
CTRL-K|30 Second Skip
CTRL-I|Quick Rewind
Mouse Scroll|Scroll the Playlist


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Appreciate the info Doug, I'll be using that info later.


----------

